# your favrite jim carrey Movie



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

Mine ace ventura pt 1 

The cable guy 
liar liar 
man on the moom 


What about you 




One thing if you slip the cable guy $50 he will give you all the channels for free Sweetttttttttttttttttttttt


Just joking


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

Dumb & Dumber scene with the ketchup and mustard bottles.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Definitely Liar Liar.


----------



## Five Hole (Jun 23, 2002)

I also liked Dumb and Dumber. The whole scene with the most annoying sound is funny. I initially thought it was going to be a stupid movie. I saw it and thought it was decent. The more I see it on TBS or TNT, the more I find it funny.

Let's see how Lloyd & Harry: Dumb and Dumberer will turn out.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I am not at all a Jim Carrey fan (actually can't stand the guy), but I have to admit he did a great job in The Mask. A very enjoyable movie. :lol:


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

1) Dumb and Dumber
2) Liar Liar
3) Ace Ventura Pet Detective
4) The Mask
5) The Truman Show


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

For me:

I don't know if this will count, but I liked Jim Carrey ALOT better in "In Living color".

For movies:
1. Liar Liar
2. The Cable Guy
3. Me myself and Irene.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

If you're looking for the most idiotic laughter available, Dumb and Dumber is the stupidest movie I've ever liked. I'm laughing remembering the toilet scene as I type (which ironically was not Jim Carrey)

But as far as ACTING... As far as a movie where there was a real three dimensional character that was fleshed out by the actor, there is only one real choice as to the "best" movie. *The Truman Show* is the only movie which actually required acting. It is also the only movie in which Mr. Carrey proved that he has the ability to actually act.

The Andy Koffman movie (Man on the Moon) was a bad movie, but Jim proved he could act. At times I forgot it WASN'T Andy on the screen Jim did such a good job.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

The Majestic


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

Oh yeah, I forgot to mention I liked "me myself and Irene" more so for the supporting actors, like the short man and his (well Jim Carrey's) two black kids.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

i thought the one where he played the yellow wookie was kinda cute....


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Martyva _
> *The Majestic *


Are we Agreeing, Can't be 

I think his Non-Over-The-Top acting like in Majestic, Truman Show and Man on the moon (was it scripted over the top as Andy K. or Jim going over the top?) is his very best. Like a Bill Murray he can play either side well but I enjoy seeing his "Straight Man"


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by raj2001 _
> *Oh yeah, I forgot to mention I liked "me myself and Irene" more so for the supporting actors, like the short man and his (well Jim Carrey's) two black kids. *


3 Black Kids.

Some guy brought his pre-teen daughter to see it in the theatre the opening weekend. Lets just say that due to Language with the 3 kids they left withing the first 15 minutes.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

I went to the theater this past Saturday and saw a trailer for a new JC movie that looks like it is going to be his funniest yet. I can't recall the name of it.


----------



## Dgenx321 (Jan 1, 2003)

Liar Liar, everytime I think about Jim in the Court House bathroom I can't stop laughing.


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DarrellP _
> *I went to the theater this past Saturday and saw a trailer for a new JC movie that looks like it is going to be his funniest yet. I can't recall the name of it. *


That trailer for Bruce Almighty looks absolutely hilarious. I saw it before The Two Towers along with a teaser for Dumb and Dumberer and I believe it was being marketed under a different name last month. Looks like he's going back to his old school roots for this one.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Earth Girls are Easy
AND Once Bitten


----------

